# WANTED! Last minute Florida Beach Front.. Checking in this Weekend or next!



## Skialot (Jun 6, 2019)

WANTED!

Last minute Florida Beach Front for 7 days


Checking in this Weekend or Next!

June 8th or 15th week?

St, Augustine area, South Daytona, New Smyrna, Cocoa Beach area, Maybe father South?

Send me a message if you have a last minute deal!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## jules54 (Jun 6, 2019)

Coconut Palms Beach Resort, New Smyrna ck  in June 9th 1 bedroom
Ocean Landing Beach Resort and Racket Club Cocoa Beach ck  in June 9 or 16 studio

Resort in Myrtle Beach if that has any interest.

I'd be using AC on these that will expire 6/30 so cost would price of the rental and price of guest certificate. You'll be getting a great deal.

Act fast give me a text if you hv interest.
402-432-6706


----------



## DRIless (Jun 6, 2019)

Vacation Village at Weston - Weston/Ft Lauderdale FL   1BR4  15 June 2019  7nights  $698*
*resort charges guest $25 resort fee

Daytona Beach Regency  - Daytona FL   1BR4  16 June 2019  7nights  $700

Ocean Landings Resort & Racquet Club  -  Cocoa Beach FL     1BR4  16 June 2019  7nights  $697


----------



## Skialot (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks to jules54 for almost hooking me up with New Smyrna last night...


 but it fell though...



I am still looking!!!


I can pack up and leave in the Morning if you have a Sunday to Sunday.


Let me know what you have for checking in next weekend.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## DRIless (Jun 8, 2019)

Skialot said:


> Let me know what you have for checking in next weekend.  Thanks,
> Mike


*Vacation Village at Weston* - Weston/Ft Lauderdale FL 1BR4 15 June 2019 7nights $698*
*resort charges guest $25 resort fee

*Daytona Beach Regency* - Daytona FL 1BR4 16 June 2019 7nights $700

*Ocean Landings Resort & Racquet Club* - Cocoa Beach FL 1BR4 16 June 2019 7nights $697


----------



## Skialot (Jun 11, 2019)

I am still looking!

 Last minute checking in this weekend!


Thanks to all that have tried to get me in something!

Mike


----------



## DRIless (Jun 11, 2019)

*Vacation Village at Weston* - Weston/Ft Lauderdale FL 1BR4 15 June 2019 7nights $698*
*resort charges guest $25 resort fee


----------



## Skialot (Jun 13, 2019)

Make my day..!

I am still looking for rental checking in this weekend... Sat or Sunday!




Mike


----------



## Optimizer (Jun 17, 2019)

Wyndham Daytona Beach, 06/22 - 06/27, 1 bed suite, $300?


----------



## DoorCountyGirl (Jun 22, 2019)

Skialot said:


> WANTED!
> 
> Last minute Florida Beach Front for 7 days
> 
> ...


We have Orlando Vistana Resort 2br/2ba condo now until 10am June 28th. Tell me your situation and budget. Angie
2622259427


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 22, 2019)

Someone posted Calini on here, check in Sunday but date may have been incorrect


----------



## myra2b (Jun 23, 2019)

DoorCountyGirl said:


> We have Orlando Vistana Resort 2br/2ba condo now until 10am June 28th. Tell me your situation and budget. Angie
> 2622259427


Is this still available and if so what price DoorCountyGirl?


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 23, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Someone posted Calini on here, check in Sunday but date may have been incorrect


Date is correct, on Siesta Key, check in todau


----------

